# Lacking Credentials for your Bio?



## Kyle R

I've been perusing submission guidelines for literary magazines and contests, and I've noticed most request a short biography, listing previous publications, awards, and any other writing-related accomplishments.

What, then, is a writer to say when he or she has no previous writing experience to speak of?

"I enjoy candle-lit dinners and romantic walks on the beach..."? ;D


----------



## Sunny

Of all the places that I've read online, they say that if you don't have any credentials, well then, you can't list any. And, that's okay! ;0) 

Just submit your story and give a little bit of info about you. But that's just what I've found through research. We all have to start somewhere!


----------



## felix

I'm in the same boat with Kyle. I've got zip. 

I've tried to jack in education and teaching experience and such, but it all seems transparent when I read it over. At the moment I'm submitting a stub of a bio which just explains my history with writing, what I'm doing at the moment and my aspiration to be a writer. 

I know that's not very helpful, but that's all I got.


----------



## WriterJohnB

Don't sweat it. It's the quality of your writing that matters. Well, not entirely. You also need to be sure you're sending submissions to the right market. But it you feel a bio is necessary and you don't have one, do something witty. I know of one writer, let's say her name is Jane Doe, who listed as a credit that she had won the Jane Doe Award for Literary Excellence three years in a row.

Take care,

JohnB


----------



## TWErvin2

In the end, the quality of your piece is what will sell or enable it to win a competition.

You can either leave it blank or, for example, mention completing an action-adventure novel, or whatever you're working on. As an editor/slush reader for a small ezine, I've seen some folks include being members of writing groups or converences attended, in addition to education, especially creative writing majors/degrees.

I have one writing friend who just sold a novel, but he'd often indicate he was a retired police officer working on a crime/mystery novel.


----------



## Ditch

I actually made the 50 semi finalists out of over 2,000 accepted submissions in the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award with my first novel and included this in my bio. But now, after reading a book by another about how to market your book, I've changed it to reflect hers. It gives me a more laid back approach to myself, "Fernandez lives in Texas with his wife, five laid back dogs and five dysfunctional, bipolar cats."


----------



## Kat

My bio says something about being a tree-hugger who has been known to randomly break into song. I think the whole idea of a bio is to give some insight into the character of the author. Unless you have some experience that directly relates to the piece, like you are a mother of ten and writing a book about living in a large family, then the bio should just scream "Hey I'm Kyle" A lot of sales have to do with creating a relationship. You want to portray yourself as a real person with which someone would like to have a relationship.


----------

